# Rattle from rear tailgate



## 2018sl (Oct 26, 2018)

Hi all. Just purchased a 2018 SL Platinum. I only have 150 miles on it and it just developed a very annoying rattle coming from the rear tailgate. Has anyone else had this issue. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## weatherchannel (Sep 20, 2018)

I have a 2017 that rattled they had to fix it by putting tape around the latch a lol. Unfortunately we wrecked that car and we went with a 2018, same problem. Now I have to bring it back or put tape around the metal latch in the back. I guess this is a common problem. I am second-guessing my choice of repurchasing another Rogue.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Can you not find what has become loose? Double check your spare tire holder to see if its screwed down tight, and check that your jack and its accessories are all secure.
Why the heck would a dealer put tape on the latch rather than loosening it and re-positioning it slightly???


----------



## weatherchannel (Sep 20, 2018)

It's the actual liftgate lock mechanism itself that rattles around. There's too much play apparently and the only way to tighten it up is a little bit of tape. Apparently they know about it and other people have come into my dealer. After they fixed it the first time I had no rattle LOL.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

